# Saskatchewan Coyote Bounty $20



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I guess I wasn't aware that this was put in place. A guy called me from Sask. and said he can't find an electronic caller because they're sold out everywhere up there. He mentioned that the bounty has brought a ton of snowmobile/ATV problems with guys doing everything they can to rack up numbers.

We're used to seeing up to a dozen or more walking around like they own the place when we go up there to hunt snow geese every fall. I find it odd that they don't let non-residents hunt predators while at the same time, they're overrun with them.

Seems like a lot of good/bad things going on for coyote hunters up there.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/s ... oyote.html


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, Chris, I, too, find it odd that Saskatchewan doesn't let in non-resident yote hunters. The province did up until a few years ago but abuse by non-residents who used coyote licences to get into no-go deer zones shut the door, although it would be fairly easy to put in place regulations to curtail this.

When I heard about the bounty I felt there was going to be trouble, not from the new hunters but from people running yotes with snowmobiles. Even a few years back when fur prices were decent, there weren't many hunters in our area because one could never expect to 'make' money calling coyotes. As any of us who are avid callers know, there is often much effort and the reward comes in the enjoyment we experience, not the money we put in our jeans. The few guys who snared could turn a buck but it's a lot of work for relatively little return.

But put the word 'bounty' out and couple it with '$20' and there are going to be idiots on snowmobiles who see this as an incentive to harass wildlife. People who in the past may have had an inclination to run down yotes but didn't actually do it now might be tempted to do otherwise. The bounty period ends March 31, 2010 and it'll be reviewed.

I own two snowmobiles and enjoy riding with friends, but we don't harass wildlife. But if I saw someone running yotes, I'd report them. The fact is in our region, our single designated Conservation Officer has a huge area to patrol and the chances of him actually catching someone in the act are remote. But in Saskatchewan there's a TIP line and many of us sportsmen would have no hesitation in using it.

When the fur prices dropped the last couple years it was a bit disappointing but I would rather have fur that's worth virtually nothing than have it so high that it brings out the worst in people, the type of people who'll run coyotes.

Happy New Year to all. Saskcoyote


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im with you saskcoyote.

Ive always said, you could take a decent guy, a guy that may drive past a particular piece of ground all fall in his truck and not trespass on it. Put that guy on a sled, and he turns into an idiot driving wherever he pleases, trespassing, chasing critters, etc etc. Theres just a lot of guys out there that just cant responsibly handle the "freedom" a sled gives you. Many of them around here seem to forget pretty easy that a posted sign applies to them as well.

There are times I wish the damn things were illegal.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Amen. Watch the next session of the ND legislature for a bounty bill........even though every scientific study shows it will be totally ineffective.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

in my area even when fur prices were 10 bucks unskinned coyote guys were still running them. I bet it will be real bad this year. Maybe all the snow will melt and the sleds won't be able to get out, never heard of anyone run them witha quad :beer: On other sites it seems like coyotes have went from no one hunts them to everyone wanting to try to find out how to hunt them. There minds will probably change once they put a couple hundred bucks in for gas and still have not got a coyote yet :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Amazing what greed does to people!!!!
I feel the ones who would run down the youtes with a snowmobile would do so with any thing given the chance.
In ever barrel of apples there is always the rotten ones putting their stink on all the rest.
Ifin we want to keep our good name we need to patrol our selves and turn in those who would spoil our name.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bounties bring out the bad in people. They are no good.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I always shoot yotes bounty or no. It doesn't matter if there was a 10K bounty on them, the same idiots would still be running them down on snowmobiles. I have to say that the 42 yotes I have shot since deer season will buy me some new decoys for spring snows.


----------



## M12shooter (May 31, 2008)

Wont be long until some jacka$$ on a snowmobile in Sask. hits a fence and kills himself :roll:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

how many sets of coyote paws will get imported to sask?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

To collect the bounty the paws have to have make in  Canada branded (must be old brand) or a old tato.

 Al


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I talked to a buddy of mine that is a pest control manager here in Saskatchewan and he said they are already talking about killing the bounty for next year. The only thing that makes it sting a little less is that the snowmobile chasers that get caught lose their hunting privileges for the an entire year. And who ever said that it is only a matter of time until someone gets killed chasing a coyote; its natural selection at work, and you can't fix stupid!!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I seen a guy hunting coyotes sunday just like the idiots here hunt deer. That is they drive all the coulees and bluffs and if a deer big enough runs out they get out of the truck and shoot at it. In this area this is legal because it is a driving area but it seems guys who drive overuse this priviledge by chasing the deer and sometimes shooting out the window which is illegal in SK. He drove and must of fired close to twenty shells in 15 min. Only once do I think he actually seen a coyote because there was 5 or 6 quick shot and I believe the rest were random shots trying to "Scare something out" :eyeroll:


----------



## Charlie204 (Feb 28, 2009)

Funny thing is you don't see any road kill with paws anymore. I was disappointed when I heard about the bounty.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

a few thoughts here. first i am very disappointed that i can't hunt coyotes up there. it was a big incentive for a bird/yote combo trip. i hope that changes. 
bounty? i do hunt for bounty when it is available. the last three years we have had on sort or other of bounty. money runs out quickly. the bounty doesn't seem to bring as much hunting pressure as our calling contests. if you combine three counties here, there is a contest every weekend somewhere. dogs get a phd here. if they bite a rabbit and it squeals, they spit it out and run like mad! :lol: bounty money does help keep guys like me in the field. gas is expensive and a fellow puts on a lot of miles fast here. i like the bounty. it helps me stretch more pelts. especially now that the market is crap. i have to absorb that fuel investment until i tan and grade 60-70 pelts for blankets etc. then i will have to sell those. hope it all works out.
snowmobiles bad? at least it's not helicopters and piper cubs like here. try losing a 100 mile stretch of ground to that. the predator boards, game and fish dept., and privateers don't care about the concerns of trappers and callers. many of them fly wherever the want, even shooting over private land without permission. primarily the privateers. count your blessings.
i do however, agree that it is a shame when a good program gets screwed up by idiots. same can be said of the big money coyote hunts. the national championship here turned into a sham years ago. baiting, pooling coyotes between teams, leased land (nothing like buying a title or two with a 50,000 acre lease from your neighbors), coyotes with paws conveniently blown off (trapped), and so on. this is why a lot of us won't enter a big hunt anymore. the money corrupts too many. well, brings out the lack of ethics that are already there.


----------

